# Weight limit for standard donkey?



## Littlestpony (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi, 
I get conflicted results-
Can standard donkeys carry 8 stone or 9 1/2 stone on their back? 
Is their tack that weights 1 stone or less?

Can a standard donkey pull a lightweight trap with a 8 1/2 stone person in it?


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

The rule of thumb I've always heard of is 1/3 body weight with human and tack taken into consideration. It used to be that donkeys could carry a ton (Jesus, Mary, Joseph, Donkey) but I think since then theyve learned that just because they can doesn't mean they should. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will answer and give you the answer you're looking for


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Joseph had to walk.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I know that donks are considered stronger than horses for carrying stuff, but not sure how much stronger... I know that they carry HUGE weights in Greece, but also that they struggle doing so. I know that our donk used to struggle carrying my 9 stone dad... I'm of the camp that says just because they CAN doesn't mean they SHOULD and would think that about 8 stone would be about big enough. As with horses, they can pull a cart a lot heavier than the weight they can carry though, so that shouldn't be problematic.


----------

